# You know you are really lonely--Again



## Victor (May 19, 2016)

T*ime for more--you know you are really lonely when jokes--*


1. When you steal a mannequin from a store just so you will have company!

2. When your only friend is the UPS delivery man!

3. When you walk past the bras and panties in a department store, and you know that is as close as you're going to get!

4. When you go to a lady (or man) doctor and tell them you have a wart on your genitals, just so they will take a look!

5. When you meet a therapist and don't know whether to make an appointment or a date!

6. WHen an insurance agent is the only man to ever come to your home and you look forward to his visit.

7. When you get angry when you hear a busy signal on the phone.

8. You have no cell phone because no one would ever call anyway.

9. When you can't even meet anyone at a nudist club!

10. When you don't know the meaning of the word "coitus"


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2016)

Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Buckeye (May 19, 2016)

#11.  When you look forward to and read all of your "spam" emails.


----------



## ndynt (May 19, 2016)

Can totally relate to #2 and the UPS guy.  Only in my case it was the FedEx guy.  He used to be my only contact with the real world LOL


----------



## tnthomas (May 19, 2016)

Back in the 90s when I was really, really single and alone, I once had an extended conversation with several gals working a telemarketing shift.


I had made a plaque with a saying:   sola , pero no solitaria",    translates as "alone but not lonely".


----------



## Victor (May 21, 2016)

Two more gems---

You know you are lonely when you make up a fictional identity on Facebook just to talk to other people.

In the midst of a party, you discover you have an anti-magnetic force field surrounding you!


----------

